# How did you help our cause today?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

May not be a lot but I did something. Emailed this or a version of it to 
Alamo Rent a Car

Allied Van Lines

Avis Budget Group

Best Western

Budget

Chubb Insurance

Delta Air Lines

Dick's Sporting Goods

Enterprise Rent-a-Car

First National Bank of Omaha

Hertz

MetLife

National Car Rental

North American Van Lines

Paramount Rx

SimpliSafe

Starkey Hearing Technologies

Symantec

TrueCar

United Airlines

Two whom it may concern,
I am writing to voice my concerns over your companies policy regarding firearms and the Second Amendment. I have no issue with people having a personal issue with firearms but I do take umbrage when a company feels compelled (usually by an individuals stance) to use strong arm tactics against others who support the Second Amendment.
As of writing this email I can no longer, in good conscience and as a patriot of this nation, continue to use your business or services.
I sincerely hope you reconsider your stance and understand how and why this country was formed. Not to mention the basis for the formation and the Constitution itself. Until that time you will receive no business from myself and many other Americans.
Good day.
Former customer,
Squatch (not his real name)

Also emailed the President and a bunch of Republican politicians.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

bought some bourbon


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> bought some bourbon


That works too. Just be sure to save the bottle for a molotov cocktail when the shiz starts.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Contacted senator and congressman, again. I end my emails with “I AM THE NRA AND I VOTE!”


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Called the local car dealer from across the road after seeing a NO GUNS ALLOWED sign on the door. We wanted to look at cars and maybe buy one. Asked him to drive one across the road being we aren't welcome on the lot. Getting sick of this crap and wanted to call them out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I usually start off my official letters and e-mails to the goberment with " Dear Ass Holes "


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I walked away from Dicks some time back of the views. Dropped my membership with Best Western along with a lot of built up points. Same with Wyndham resorts. Each of them received a polite email explaining why and a phone call.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Emailed my elected representatives to stand firm against new restrictions and informed the one libtard he will not be receiving ng mine unless he whistles a different tune on firearms.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent in a check with 3 figures to the left of the decimal point to the NRA/ILA


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> That works too. Just be sure to save the bottle for a molotov cocktail when the shiz starts.


That would be alcohol abuse. Oh wait... you mean save the empty bottle.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I was able to spend a good 45 minutes educating a young man about 'our' side. Fortunately, he wasn't an ardent anti-gunner, merely someone who hadn't made up his mind as was looking for more information. I explained that 99.99999% of gun owners are law-abiding and that the actions of a handful of crackpots should not impact the rest of us 'good guys'. I also explained that we're not looking to force our opinions and ways of life and thinking on the anti-gun side. We merely want to_ retain our choice_ of whether we want to own a firearm or not. There's a difference between anti-gun and non-gun, and it's the ani-gunners that want to make our choices for us.

I ended up telling him that I really don't care which side he chooses, but don't force your choice on others.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Yesterday and today have been about raising awareness of businesses to substitute for those that let politics get the best of them. Also given that I have to work both jobs, at the part time job which happens to be with a certain unnamed big box store that moved their "modern sporting rifle" stock to the damn middle of the gun rack I talked to customers about what is going on. Lets just say that we're alot busier since Dicks et all pulled their moves.

Tomorrow and monday I only have to work 1 job so that will be compose a letter to both senators, my congressman, and the president.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday? Prayed a lot.
Today? Joined GOA, ISAA
Tomorrow? Not tellin. :armata_PDT_25:

https://www.idahosaa.org/
https://gunowners.org/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I was able to spend a good 45 minutes educating a young man about 'our' side. Fortunately, he wasn't an ardent anti-gunner, merely someone who hadn't made up his mind as was looking for more information. I explained that 99.99999% of gun owners are law-abiding and that the actions of a handful of crackpots should not impact the rest of us 'good guys'. I also explained that we're not looking to force our opinions and ways of life and thinking on the anti-gun side. We merely want to_ retain our choice_ of whether we want to own a firearm or not. There's a difference between anti-gun and non-gun, and it's the ani-gunners that want to make our choices for us.
> 
> I ended up telling him that I really don't care which side he chooses, but don't force your choice on others.


That's really good, much better than my reply to the kids.

_I just tell them taking away our guns - would be like us taking away ALL their cell phones, because a few kids texted while driving & caused fatal wrecks._


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I emailed my state rep, state senator and the top MN state anti-gun turd and provided them with multiple links to anti-gun control research findings and pro-2nd findings. I educated them and await their responses. I have a few responses to and from them in the past. I also requested that citizens in MN get a piece of the $329 million state budget surplus given back to us asap.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Bought more ammo.

I have but one life to give for my Country and Constitution.

If a shooting match starts, I hope to make a butt load of them martyrs for their cause before I become a martyr for mine.

Maybe I'll do something more reasonable this week...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Today was National Confederate Flag Day, and they had a ceremony at the Confederate Memorial Park just south of Luverne, Alabama, today.
Some other Three Percenters and I and I pulled security for the event. All went well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Today was National Confederate Flag Day, and they had a ceremony at the Confederate Memorial Park just south of Luverne, Alabama, today.
> Some other Three Percenters and I and I pulled security for the event. All went well.


Had a cute little blonde girlfriend from Luverne once.

For some damn reason at a party on the lake, she got all mad and threw a can of full strength Budweiser at me once, hit me square in the chest. I ain't gonna lie to y'all, it hurt like a sumbitch.

Other than that, we had a good time.

I also suspect that no commie pinko *** blm antifaca types showed their coward-ass faces in Luverne, AL today? I suspect that dog don't hunt...if you get my meaning.

Carry on...:vs_wave:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Had a cute little blonde girlfriend from Luverne once.
> 
> For some damn reason at a party on the lake, she got all mad and threw a can of full strength Budweiser at me once, hit me square in the chest. I ain't gonna lie to y'all, it hurt like a sumbitch.
> 
> ...


Everything was peaceful. There was one crazy woman screaming something about somebody named Slippy owing her child support, but there's always a crazy person at every event.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I guess I am not as industrious as you guys. The only thing I did was order a new gun.


----------

